# First three power carving



## haddenhailers

Morning folks! I've been trying my hand at some power carving after a little push from a very close friend who's killing full carvings right out of the gate. I choose to start with something a little easier, but in a way I'd never seen it done before. It's like a barn lumber engraved the length of the call. Let me know what y'all think of the pics

Call #1 cocobolo


 

Call #2 African Blackwood with spalted hackberry cap and aluminum inlay


 

Call #3 still has to buffed out completely but it's kingwood. 


 

Thanks for looking folks and I'll try to keep you updated as I make more progress!

Andrew Hadden

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ironman123

Andrew, glad to see you moving up another step. Really like that look. You will be carving ducks and cat tails before long.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

ironman123 said:


> Andrew, glad to see you moving up another step. Really like that look. You will be carving ducks and cat tails before long.


Thank you! I figure I gotta start somewhere!


----------



## ripjack13

Holy crap man!!! Those are spectacular!!!! MORE!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

I like them! Nice work on the carving, I would think collectors of calls will eat those up......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Unique, beautiful wood, rustic looking. Can't say enough good about them. How long does each one take? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

ripjack13 said:


> Holy crap man!!! Those are spectacular!!!! MORE!!!!





barry richardson said:


> I like them! Nice work on the carving, I would think collectors of calls will to eat those up......


Thanks guys! I sure hope they catch on, but if they don't it's still pretty fun just to do.


----------



## haddenhailers

Nature Man said:


> Unique, beautiful wood, rustic looking. Can't say enough good about them. How long does each one take? Chuck


Thank you! It just depends, first one was the longest at around 8 hours. They got faster after that just hard to sit down and do the whole thing in one shot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Love them, great job man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

I love the third one. They are all very cool though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Very cool! Great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

I think they look like crap!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## haddenhailers

Wildthings said:


> I think they look like crap!


Duly noted sir


----------



## JR Parks

Andrew,
I think they are sharp and hope they catch on. And I do love trying new thing ESPECIALLY when they work out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

haddenhailers said:


> Duly noted sir


@haddenhailers
LOL just pulling your chain my friend - They are sweet looking! Meant to get back here quicker but oh well!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Andrew, those are really cool! I can't imagine they won't take off!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Thanks everybody for the kind words! These have been fun to make and I made one more this weekend. I'm going to try later this week to get a little more technical and add some more to it. I'll keep y'all posted!

Thanks,

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigdoc

Awesome. WYG


----------



## Kevin

Saw them on the phone in the truck Sunday but just now saw them on the big screen for the first time. These are fantastic Andrew. I bet you will become one of the top call makers before it's all said and done, and since I am not on the pulse of your arena of craftsmanship, you may be already for all I know. 

Just never forget that people who try to follow in your footsteps are not insulting you, it's the highest form of flattery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## brown down

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are some of the finest calls I have ever seen!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

duck or goose?


----------



## haddenhailers

brown down said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are some of the finest calls I have ever seen!!


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## haddenhailers

brown down said:


> duck or goose?


It's a duck call. Just cut it and tuned it Sunday. Still runs like a top too!


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work- I like the 3rd best also

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Mike1950 said:


> Nice work- I like the 3rd best also


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Schroedc

Those are so cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

First I saw these. Awesome. Nobody going to copy these

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson

Those are superb! I really like the look and the overall aesthetic. I can't imagine adding more but am anxious to see what you come up with!


----------



## Tclem

brown down said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are some of the finest calls I have ever seen!!


You haven't seen my calls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down

Tclem said:


> You haven't seen my calls



game call / hairsticks you may have something going there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road

I really like those! 

Inspired.

Thank you.


----------

